# 1957 CHEV-RAGTOP (Stolen / Recovered)



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

man help us out if you see this car please give me a call at 909-628-3690 or 951-543-0435 thanks!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

thats sucks bro hope you find it soon


----------



## El Tercero (Nov 1, 2007)

What happened?


----------



## LosAngelesRydr (Apr 14, 2002)

good luck with that...hope you guys find it


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 16 2007, 08:39 PM~9245480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry to hear bro hope you guys get it back


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll tell the homies.


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 16 2007, 08:39 PM~9245480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 good lucc


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by El Tercero_@Nov 16 2007, 10:56 PM~9245563
> *What happened?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

sorry bro that sucks


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

REWARD
LEADING TO THE RECOVERY OF THE 57 CHEVY $20,000 REWARD NO QUESTIONS ASKED LET ME KNOW.........


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I would tend to think this car will surface again. There's only a handful of 57 rags and sooner or later someone is gonna slip. :dunno:


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

CHECK THE DOCKS MAKE SURE IT AIN'T GOING OVER SEAS??? 

JUST THROWING THAT OUT THERE


----------



## El Tercero (Nov 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 FLEETWOOD_@Nov 17 2007, 01:09 AM~9246039
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



I thought maybe posted details about the theft would help...last seen location, etc?
:dunno: 


Situation is fucked up regardless...just trying to help.


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Wow thats some messed up shit right there. Good luck finding your car.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 Shady fuckers !!!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THAT SUCKS


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

I posted this info on our page. Hope you get it back!

Big Ent. Magazine


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

fuuuuuuuuuuuck! that sucks ...how did it get stolen? and from where :0 :0


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

We will be looking in the 909!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Tercero_@Nov 17 2007, 01:52 AM~9247007
> *I thought maybe posted details about the theft would help...last seen location, etc?
> :dunno:
> Situation is fucked up regardless...just trying to help.
> *


last place to be was in ontario california 4th and grove that reward should help too.... its hard enough to not see a 57 rag rolling down the street you know its some fucked up shit.... :angry: shit happens though we will find it :angry:


----------



## locdownmexikan (Aug 28, 2006)

Good luck bro that freaking suck hope you find your ride soon


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

people need to get a life and stop stealing shit that don't belong to them.hope you find it homie.


----------



## Rollin Fleetwood SFV (Aug 2, 2004)

MESSED UP HOMIE! I'LL KEEP MY EYES OPEN OUT HERE IN THE (661) ANTELOPE VALLEY. GOOD LUCK WITH THE FIND


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

THAT'S SOME STRAIGHT BULLSHIT!!............FIND THOSE FUCKERS AND GIVE THEM A BEAT DOWN!! :angry: ......GOT MY EYES OPEN HERE IN NORTHERN CALI HOMIE!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

THANKS :happysad:


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

DAM HOMIE THATS A REAL NICE 57 SEEN IT IN PERSON IN NEW YEARS I REALLY HOPE YOU GUYS GET IT BACK.FUCK!!! THEM PUTOS WHO TOOK IT IF I GET ANY INFO ON THE 57 ILL LET YOU KNOW ASAP


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

shit some one stole a road king from the toy drive today good luck


----------



## BigPete (Sep 27, 2005)

i think i just saw your car about an hour ago. In the area i live there is no 57rags and i lowride so i know whats out there. i called up my homie to tell him about the car i had just seen and he is the one that told me that car was stolen and he had seen it on here. so if you wanna see your car you need to go towards mexicali real quick. because i saw the car about 10 miles from the border. i could be wrong it might not be your car but what a coincidence that i just saw a 57 rag and now he is telling me that one was stolen not that far from here L A is only 4 hours from here. here is another thing there is a show in mexicali tomorrow you might wanna check there


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Nov 17 2007, 08:08 PM~9250329
> *i think i just saw your car about an hour ago. In the area i live there is no 57rags and i lowride so i know whats out there. i called up my homie to tell him about the car i had just seen and he is the one that told me that car was stolen and he had seen it on here. so if you wanna see your car you need to go towards mexicali real quick. because i saw the car about 10 miles from the border. i could be wrong it might not be your car but what a coincidence that i just saw a 57 rag and now he is telling me that one was stolen not that far from here L A is only 4 hours from here. here is another thing there is a show in mexicali tomorrow you might wanna check there
> *



these fools running to mexico . was it being towed or they where driving it 
thats some shit, munoz you guys are going on road trip good luck munoz


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:0 :angry:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

dam hope u get it back albert good luck thats some fucked up shit thou


----------



## 62-Rag (Jan 27, 2007)

whats up juan its your homie JERRY that shit sucks homie ....!
at the orange show u told me if u could keep it at my house ...!
I SAID YES WHAT HAPPENED...! :dunno: :dunno: :banghead: :banghead: 
CALL ME (909) 510-2012


----------



## KIKOUNO (Apr 20, 2005)

my homecall me today they saw the car on the way to mexicaly he tell me shit is tha car from layitlow good luck homie mexicaly is small town


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*MEXICALI bout to get raided by FINAL FANTACY* hno:



Keep us updated homie.....


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 16 2007, 08:39 PM~9245480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 damn bro hope they find it! & it was apprasised & insured!!!!!! thats one of my dream cars 57s & lecabs 64s & 59s best wishes!


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

hell yeah hope u get iot homie im anxious for u to find it dawg


----------



## 100 spokes (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

was it on a trailer? good luck finding it man


> _Originally posted by KIKOUNO_@Nov 18 2007, 01:31 AM~9251687
> *my homecall me today they saw the car on the way to mexicaly he tell me shit is tha car from layitlow good luck homie mexicaly is small town
> *


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 16 2007, 08:39 PM~9245480
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Albert was this your 57? or is this Gabrial's old ride? 
I will contact some of the Homies out in the IE so they can put their ears to the pavement.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

HOPE YOU GET IT BACK HOMIE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

that is some fucked up shit!! :angry:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

any word yet? were lookin up here ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

id be notifying the police down in that area so that they can be lookin for that car as it is on its way


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 16 2007, 10:30 PM~9246476
> *REWARD
> LEADING TO THE RECOVERY OF THE 57 CHEVY $20,000 REWARD NO QUESTIONS ASKED LET ME KNOW.........
> 
> ...


I'll keep my eyes open in the high desert and down in san bernadino...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Absolutely Terrible. :angry: Good luck finding the car and the thief or thieves.


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

I FELL YOUR PAIN HOMIE.WHEN THEY STOLD MY LOW LOW FROM AZ I WAS GIVING UP MORE THAN WHAT MY CAR COST AND NOBODY HELPED ME OUT.ITS BEEN 3 YEARS AND STILL NO IMFO.AND THE SAD PART ABOUT IT THAT 90% OF THE TIME IS THE PEOPLE AROUND YOU THAT DO YOU DIRTY.I HOPE YOU HAVE BETTER LUCK THAN ME.PEACE.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 18 2007, 09:50 PM~9256827
> *I FELL YOUR PAIN HOMIE.WHEN THEY STOLD MY LOW LOW FROM AZ I WAS GIVING UP MORE THAN WHAT MY CAR COST AND NOBODY HELPED ME OUT.ITS BEEN 3 YEARS AND STILL NO IMFO.AND THE SAD PART ABOUT IT THAT 90% OF THE TIME IS THE PEOPLE AROUND YOU THAT DO YOU DIRTY.I HOPE YOU HAVE BETTER LUCK THAN ME.PEACE.
> *


WHAT KIND OF RIDE WAS IT?


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Nov 18 2007, 11:52 PM~9256844
> *WHAT KIND OF RIDE WAS IT?
> *


IT WAS MY BLACK OLDSMOBILE WITH THE GREY TOP.


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@Nov 18 2007, 10:02 PM~9256909
> *IT WAS MY BLACK OLDSMOBILE WITH THE GREY TOP.
> *


THAT SUCKS YOU USUALLY WONT FIND THOSE AFTER THEY BEEN JACKED AND IF YOU DO THEY ARE ALL FUCKED UP AND STRIPPED. SORRY TO HEAR THAT


----------



## CHOSEN101 (May 18, 2007)

TTT 4 THE HOMIE ILL KEEP A LOOK OUT IN THE IE


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHOSEN101_@Nov 19 2007, 02:30 AM~9257458
> *TTT 4 THE HOMIE ILL KEEP A LOOK OUT IN THE IE
> *


ttt


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP WE GOT A COUPLE LEADS AND WE LET THE CHP KNOW THAT IT WAS SEEN ON THE HIGHWAYS AND THE BORDERS ARE READY IF THEY DO COME ACROSS IT THANKS WE ARE STILL ON THE MISSION


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 11:48 AM~9259096
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP WE GOT A COUPLE LEADS AND WE LET THE CHP KNOW THAT IT WAS SEEN ON THE HIGHWAYS AND THE BORDERS ARE READY IF THEY DO COME ACROSS IT THANKS WE ARE STILL ON THE MISSION
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## blvdsixty (Apr 28, 2004)

stupid ass fools......... good luck on the find.... :uh:


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:48 AM~9259096
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP WE GOT A COUPLE LEADS AND WE LET THE CHP KNOW THAT IT WAS SEEN ON THE HIGHWAYS AND THE BORDERS ARE READY IF THEY DO COME ACROSS IT THANKS WE ARE STILL ON THE MISSION
> *


hit up topdogg, his buddy is a mexican liasion for vehicles that are stolen and taken to mexico. chp vehicle theft division.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

GOOD LUCK ON THE FIND HOMIE. I HOPE YOU GET IT BACK :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty_@Nov 19 2007, 02:38 PM~9260103
> *hit up topdogg, his buddy is a mexican liasion for vehicles that are stolen and taken to mexico. chp vehicle theft division.
> *


es todo right there.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 09:48 AM~9259096
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP WE GOT A COUPLE LEADS AND WE LET THE CHP KNOW THAT IT WAS SEEN ON THE HIGHWAYS AND THE BORDERS ARE READY IF THEY DO COME ACROSS IT THANKS WE ARE STILL ON THE MISSION
> *


Kinda late...It's been all weekend. That thing is probably stripped and repainted or something. Good luck, that isn't cool at all to get ripped off.


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flute McGrute_@Nov 19 2007, 02:18 PM~9260364
> *Kinda late...It's been all weekend. That thing is probably stripped and repainted or something. Good luck, that isn't cool at all to get ripped off.
> *


GREAT HOPE :uh:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, that shit is fucked up :angry: Hope you find it homie!!


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

hope you find it bro.. that shit pisses me off. i hope you do find it. and the mofo that stole it to and put a ass beatin on himt hat is momma will feel at home


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KIKOUNO_@Nov 18 2007, 01:31 AM~9251687
> *my homecall me today they saw the car on the way to mexicaly he tell me shit is tha car from layitlow good luck homie mexicaly is small town
> *


Too bad he didn't follow it, he would have been 20g's richer! Hopefully it turns up soon.


----------



## 5Six Bel Air (Oct 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 17 2007, 09:25 AM~9247802
> *last place to be was in ontario california 4th and grove that reward should help too.... its hard enough to not see a 57 rag rolling down the street you know its some fucked up shit.... :angry: shit happens though we will find it :angry:
> *


Damn, that's real close to where I have my cars parked. :angry: I'll keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:13 PM~9263538
> *TTT
> *


x2


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

:angry: :angry: thats the homie juans ride damn that mother fucker is clean....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Nov 19 2007, 04:18 PM~9260629
> *Damn, that shit is fucked up :angry: Hope you find it homie!!
> *


X2


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Albert,
PM me the DMV registration info on the car and I'll forward it to the theft unit.
We have people all over the State and in Mexico.


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

damn homie, i hope everything works out for you.....keep us posted


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

good luck on finding it


----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 20 2007, 01:41 PM~9267589
> *Albert,
> PM me the DMV registration info on the car and I'll forward it to the theft unit.
> We have people all over the State and in Mexico.
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## H8R PROOF (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Nov 20 2007, 01:41 PM~9267589
> *Albert,
> PM me the DMV registration info on the car and I'll forward it to the theft unit.
> We have people all over the State and in Mexico.
> ...


ALBERT...THAT WHAT IM TALKN BOUT..US LIL HOMIES STICKN 2GETHER..HOPE THE HOMIE GETS HIS RIDE BACK..G LUCK HOMEBOY


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H8R PROOF_@Nov 20 2007, 03:43 PM~9268139
> *ALBERT...THAT WHAT IM TALKN BOUT..US LIL HOMIES STICKN 2GETHER..HOPE THE HOMIE GETS HIS RIDE BACK..G LUCK HOMEBOY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Any word yet on this beautiful car?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wally dogg_@Nov 20 2007, 04:25 PM~9268002
> *:0
> *


Think they got your info?


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)




----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

IS THAT THE CAR THAT GUY JUAN!! OWNS THAT'S FUCKED UP I TRYD 2 BUY IT :angry: FUCK IT I GOT MY EYES OPEN!!


----------



## ~Purple Haze~ (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr6two_@Nov 19 2007, 11:36 PM~9264573
> *:angry:  :angry: thats the homie juans ride damn that mother fucker is clean....
> *


Is that the 57 rag from Santa Ana?


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

thats fucked up I hope you find the car


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Nov 21 2007, 09:02 PM~9278597
> *Is that the 57 rag from Santa Ana?
> *


that the homie jauns car from maniacos he stay in the ie


----------



## JEFE-DE-JEFES (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Nov 21 2007, 08:22 PM~9278230
> *IS THAT THE CAR THAT GUY JUAN!! OWNS  THAT'S FUCKED UP I TRYD 2 BUY IT  :angry:  FUCK IT I GOT MY EYES OPEN!!
> *


 :thumbsup: thanks!


----------



## umember (Feb 11, 2007)

I just got a call from a homie in the IE to keep my eyes open. I'll be in chicali for the next 3 days, I'll keep a look out.


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

i see u fat boy :angry:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

any luck on findin this yet?


----------



## mr6two (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OC*SS_@Nov 21 2007, 08:02 PM~9278597
> *Is that the 57 rag from Santa Ana?
> *



he showed it with us a few times.........


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN_@Nov 19 2007, 04:14 PM~9260611
> *GREAT HOPE :uh:
> *


----------



## 704 Sheen (Jan 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@Nov 22 2007, 10:59 PM~9284986
> *
> *


ttt 4 ya!


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

good luck on recovering your baby, Ill keep a watchful eye out here on the east coast.


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

TTT STILL ON IT


----------



## jugoDEcarlo (Apr 26, 2007)

:angry: what goes around comes around you know... much luck in finding the chevy homie


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey any word on the car yet?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY (Sep 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Nov 17 2007, 08:08 PM~9250329
> *i think i just saw your car about an hour ago. In the area i live there is no 57rags and i lowride so i know whats out there. i called up my homie to tell him about the car i had just seen and he is the one that told me that car was stolen and he had seen it on here. so if you wanna see your car you need to go towards mexicali real quick. because i saw the car about 10 miles from the border. i could be wrong it might not be your car but what a coincidence that i just saw a 57 rag and now he is telling me that one was stolen not that far from here L A is only 4 hours from here. here is another thing there is a show in mexicali tomorrow you might wanna check there
> *


Hey homie i was in Mexicali that weekend, i saw a lot of lowlows over across the border
i might also be wrong but when i was in Calexico i saw a big 4x4 truck with hauling three ragtops on top across the border in Mexicali,
i saw a turgoise rag top far on the road alway coming out near the farms in El Valle Imperial i couldn't tell though what year it was though


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Nov 19 2007, 10:48 AM~9259096
> *THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP WE GOT A COUPLE LEADS AND WE LET THE CHP KNOW THAT IT WAS SEEN ON THE HIGHWAYS AND THE BORDERS ARE READY IF THEY DO COME ACROSS IT THANKS WE ARE STILL ON THE MISSION
> *


Thiers also sevreal paint body shops in Mexicali that paint lowriders from a lot of car clubs from across, might want to check them out and ask if they have seen it 

i'll sure keep an eye here in AZ 

good luck homie on finding ur 57 homie

i have a 68 Impala and a 51 caddy, shyt i keep those fukers locked up in my garage with a pit bull and whitwiler on guard, and still i've had shyt stolen from my six 8


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

*That sucks i hope you find the guy and put some plomo in him...*


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

AGREED


----------



## KushMaster (Nov 30, 2007)

thats fucked up hope u find it. clean ass ride.

and fuck the haters!!!


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR HELP THE CAR HAS BEEN RECOVERED IN ONE PIECE.......


----------



## El Carnicero (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 2 2007, 01:03 AM~9352927
> *THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR HELP THE CAR HAS BEEN RECOVERED IN ONE PIECE.......
> *


Thats good to hear homie. :thumbsup: Hope the fuckers that did it get what they deserve. :machinegun:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 2 2007, 01:03 AM~9352927
> *THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR HELP THE CAR HAS BEEN RECOVERED IN ONE PIECE.......
> *


Good to hear.


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 2 2007, 12:03 AM~9352927
> *THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR HELP THE CAR HAS BEEN RECOVERED IN ONE PIECE.......
> *


do tell how and where


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

where did they find it???? :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: them foos????


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

pics


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 1 2007, 11:03 PM~9352927
> *THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR HELP THE CAR HAS BEEN RECOVERED IN ONE PIECE.......
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

awsome..so did they catch the guys as well or what


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

hell yeah thats good i bet you feel relieved :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 2 2007, 02:03 AM~9352927
> *THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR HELP THE CAR HAS BEEN RECOVERED IN ONE PIECE.......
> *


 :0 16 days and the cars is intact!?>hoes had my cutty 12 hours and all i got back was the frame  but glad to hear you got it back!!


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

good to hear. congrats.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

That is awesome to hear. Was there any damage to the car?


----------



## low350 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Dec 2 2007, 08:11 AM~9353862
> *good to hear.  congrats.
> *


x2


----------



## texmex (Apr 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Dec 2 2007, 10:20 AM~9354315
> *That is awesome to hear. Was there any damage to the car?
> *


x2 and more info and pics


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*:thumbsup:

RIGHT ON, and I hope the fools that took your ride is going to get some (you know) after everything kools down. :buttkick: *


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

wow.... thats really lucky, wouldve thought the car had been completely stripped by now....

was the car still in california?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0
uffin:


----------



## blaklak96 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 1 2007, 11:03 PM~9352927
> *THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR HELP THE CAR HAS BEEN RECOVERED IN ONE PIECE.......
> *


THATS GOOD TO HEAR YOU SHOULD SLEEP IN THAT BAD BOY FROM NOW ON :biggrin:


----------



## LA Style (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ride4life (Jan 16, 2003)

GOOD STUFF
INFO HOMIE


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Nice to hear. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdhpper (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blaklak96_@Dec 2 2007, 03:38 PM~9355216
> *THATS GOOD TO HEAR YOU SHOULD SLEEP IN THAT BAD BOY FROM NOW ON :biggrin:
> *


With two large caliber pistols :guns:

BTW congrats on findin the ride, she's a beaut


----------



## SGV-POMONA (Jan 27, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: THATS FUCKED UP FINAL FANTACY YOU FUCKERS DIDENT LET ME IN ON THIS ONE!!! I SEE HOW IT IS...


----------



## oldride (Aug 1, 2007)

I am glad to hear this Bro


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Great to hear you found it.


----------



## Texas_Bowties (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ragtop Ted_@Dec 3 2007, 09:51 PM~9367072
> *Great to hear you found it.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Dec 2 2007, 11:20 AM~9354315
> *That is awesome to hear. Was there any damage to the car?
> *


x2


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

glad to hear its been found! and intact!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9deuceMonsta_@Dec 2 2007, 07:43 PM~9357654
> *With two large caliber pistols :guns:
> 
> BTW congrats on findin the ride, she's a beaut
> *


Good to hear its al in one peice.


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: good yob :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

cant get a heads up on a lil bit how it went down??????? @ least where it made it to?? or must been a more personal matter uffin: :worship: anyways glad u got it back! cuz thats my dream car! & was pissed to read this thread


----------



## THE DOGGSTAR (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup: WOW!!!!.....YA'LL GOT IT LIKE THAT????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya definately like to know how u got it back in once piece cuz they are some damn lousey ass car theifs lol. never heard of a car lasting that long without gettin stripped like a 2 dollar whore and still giving back change lol


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2007, 04:46 AM~9540386
> *ya definately like to know how u got it back in once piece cuz they are some damn lousey ass car theifs lol.  never heard of a car lasting that long without gettin stripped like a 2 dollar whore and still giving back change lol
> *


I dont know some cars just cant be taken apart I guess. Here is a link for a video from a local guy here that found his car 3 years after it was stolen.

Stolen 67 camero


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 27 2007, 03:46 AM~9540386
> *ya definately like to know how u got it back in once piece cuz they are some damn lousey ass car theifs lol.  never heard of a car lasting that long without gettin stripped like a 2 dollar whore and still giving back change lol
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i had my 73 monte stolen and stripped in 6 hours, of the custom hydraulics pumps, the entire stereo system including the battery cable, and remote wires and rcas that were run under the carpet, they ripped the interior panels off to get to the 
NB-1 tweeters, took the rims, put blocks up in the front end, they were just about ready to go burn it when they were caught. they raped my baby, it was my first car too


----------



## lowridinboyz (Mar 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Dec 2 2007, 02:03 AM~9352927
> *THANKS EVERYBODY FOR YOUR HELP THE CAR HAS BEEN RECOVERED IN ONE PIECE.......
> *


thas wuz up homie CONGRATS to ya


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good to hear, love to her the details though


----------



## Lil Brandon (Oct 10, 2006)

glad you got your ride back homie! they didnt steal anything off of it?

prolly some punks wanting to joy ride for a week or two.. :guns:


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------

